# ~*Reality Los Angeles Custom Car Show * ~



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

*Reality" Los Angeles Car Club Invites everyone to there Custom Car Show 

Also Reality Celebrates there 30th anniversary this year what a great way to have a Show So Come Out And Support 
For More Information Call: Anthony (626) 961-0217 Edward (626) 831-4326*
http://www.realitycc.com/


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 19 2009, 12:54 AM~13930450
> *OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


thanks johnny you know there aways supporting us so this is a why of me helping them out :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 19 2009, 01:57 AM~13930461
> *thanks johnny you know there aways supporting us so this is a why of me helping them out :biggrin:
> *



HEY 49 MERC. PROBABLY WANT TO MAKE THE YEAR FROM 2008 TO 2009 FOR BETTER RESULTS.  :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 19 2009, 01:42 AM~13930565
> *HEY 49 MERC. PROBALY WANT TO MAKE THE YEAR FROM 2008 TO 2009 FOR BETTER RESULTS.    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 19 2009, 03:07 AM~13930705
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *



"D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS"</span>  </a>


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 19 2009, 01:42 AM~13930565
> *HEY 49 MERC. PROBALY WANT TO MAKE THE YEAR FROM 2008 TO 2009 FOR BETTER RESULTS.    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


YEAH I SHOULD JROCK THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 19 2009, 08:39 AM~13932348
> *YEAH I SHOULD JROCK THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


 IDK ABOUT A DJ NEED TO CALL AND ASK JUST WANTED TO POST THERE EVENT
TAHNKS


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

:biggrin: DOWN THE STREET ROYAL IMAGE CC WILL BE THERE ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SCHOOL


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@May 19 2009, 08:53 AM~13932495
> *:biggrin:  DOWN THE STREET ROYAL IMAGE CC WILL BE THERE ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SCHOOL
> *


thanks Royal Image cc ill let them know :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! REALITY! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 19 2009, 12:57 AM~13930461
> *thanks johnny you know there aways supporting us so this is a why of me helping them out :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH..........THAT'S A REALITY!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP ANDY DELEGATION LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 20 2009, 12:59 AM~13943499
> *I KNOW HUH..........THAT'S A REALITY!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats right johnny :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 19 2009, 03:28 PM~13937329
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@May 20 2009, 09:27 AM~13946003
> *TTT :wave:
> *


thanks Latin Luxury, :h5:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THIS ANDY FROM CONSAFOS TELL ANDY/RACHAEL FROM REALITY IN 65 WE WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 20 2009, 10:05 AM~13946403
> *THIS ANDY FROM CONSAFOS TELL ANDY/RACHAEL FROM REALITY IN 65 WE WILL B THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


ill let them know thanks for your support CONSAFOS car club 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

San Diego Car Show 2008 
:biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DAAMITT COUNT US IN BRATHAASS!!! :yes:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@May 20 2009, 08:58 PM~13952889
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS TRAFFIC FOR KEEPING THIS POST UP :thumbsup: 
AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW 2008
:biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 20 2009, 09:22 PM~13953205
> *:biggrin: DAAMITT COUNT US IN BRATHAASS!!! :yes:
> *


THANKS TOGETHER CAR CLUB :wave:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Reality Car Show :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 19 2009, 01:46 AM~13930408
> *Reality" Los Angeles Car Club Invites everyone to there Custom Car Show
> 
> Also Reality Celebrates there 30th anniversary this year what a great way to have a  Show So Come Out And Support
> ...



TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

on the flyer it says 2008 but its actually means 2009 im working on new flyer so ill post all the info by the end of this week thanks


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 28 2009, 04:07 PM~14028930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: CONSAFOS


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@May 29 2009, 02:14 PM~14038834
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: CONSAFOS
> *


 :h5: Flyer amost done just need some touch ups back to the top 
thanks CONSAFOS :biggrin: and together


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!


REALITY! :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: BIG "TTT" REALITY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

its going to be a good show everyone dont miss this one


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:biggrin: amost done with the flyer just needs to get approve


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 8 2009, 01:23 PM~14128035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 19 2009, 12:46 AM~13930408
> *Reality" Los Angeles Car Club Invites everyone to there Custom Car Show
> 
> Also Reality Celebrates there 30th anniversary this year what a great way to have a  Show So Come Out And Support
> ...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:0


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. THIS IS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR US. 
:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 14 2009, 03:56 PM~14187621
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. THIS IS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR US.
> :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 14 2009, 02:56 PM~14187621
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. THIS IS A MANDATORY SHOW FOR US.
> :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 13 2009, 03:04 PM~14180966
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:cheesy: THIS IS JUST MORE THEN A CAR SHOW EVERYONE ITS TO HELP THE KIDS
OUT ALL THE MONEY THAT WILL BE RISE WILL GO TO THE SPACIAL EDUCATION CLASS SO CAME OUT AND SUPPORT


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 15 2009, 03:39 AM~14192707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE EFFECT ON THE PHOTOS swa562


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Gonna try to have the Cutty out for this SHOW!!!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there covering for Lowrider Magazine and JaeBueno.com!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 17 2009, 12:07 PM~14218348
> *Gonna try to have the Cutty out for this SHOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


THANKS "ELITE CAR CLUB"
FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 17 2009, 02:22 PM~14219554
> *I'll be there covering for Lowrider Magazine and JaeBueno.com!
> *


 :0 OHHHHHHH LOWRIDER MAGAZINE COVERAGE THANKS JAE BUENO :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 17 2009, 01:22 PM~14219554
> *I'll be there covering for Lowrider Magazine and JaeBueno.com!
> *



What up Jae!! See u @ the Show bro


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

*here a better view of the location*








:nicoderm:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

ill try to get all the category for the Awards and post them up there where to many o list on the flyers but ill keep everyone posted :yes:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Jun 18 2009, 06:20 PM~14232981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

<span style='color:blue'>Could Be At Your Next Car Show So Come And Support..:biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: TT


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jun 18 2009, 09:43 AM~14227582
> *What up Jae!! See u @ the Show bro
> *


For sure! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'> tOP ** :0 :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

*Reality Los Angeles Custom Car Show *</span></span>


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt :0


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

T-t-T :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vita_1 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: 64 coming out SOON!!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 15 2009, 05:20 PM~14485408
> *:yes: 64 coming out SOON!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 16 2009, 01:08 AM~14490112
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:0 ooo back to the top


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good seeing you guys yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt  :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT FOR MY HOMIES FROM REALITY !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

nice photos swa562 BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

T

T

T


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Great effects with those photos swa562 i know it takes time for each individual image, thanks again 
keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

T

T

T

uffin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

amost here to the top :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

to the top.... :0


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Aug 5 2009, 08:46 PM~14688840
> *TTT :wave:
> *


tHANKS TRAFFIC I WAS AT THE WHITTIER CAR SHOW AND I WAS TALKING TO EDWARD FROM Reality CAR CLUB AND HE SAID THEY WHERE GOING TO YOUR SHOW SO YOU CAN ADD THEM IN YOUR LIST THANKS MARK FOR THE SUPPORT. :thumbsup: :h5: 


Reality Los Angeles AT THE wHITTER cAR sHOW










WOW PIC TO Big


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

DA BLK AND BLUE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 

TOGETHER CC LOS ALL DAY EVERYDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!!!!!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

Would Like to Thank you all for your support on this good show that reality is going to be having Sep- 13 so hope you can all make it out there


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

*T**</span>*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

i know bro i was looking forward on this show to :angry:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 30 2009, 08:57 PM~14930792
> *i know bro i was looking forward on this show to :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

city of la puente shutdown the car show they belive its 
because of gangs affiliated in la puente 
like everyone elas said better safe then sorry


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 31 2009, 03:25 PM~14938456
> *city  of la puente shutdown the car show they belive its
> because of gangs affiliated in la puente
> like everyone elas said better safe then sorry
> *


Just read a story about a shooting out there in La Puente... Shit's getting crazy out there. 

Have you guys thought about moving it to another location/city? (Hint: Whittier :biggrin: )


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Aug 31 2009, 03:38 PM~14938608
> *Just read a story about a shooting out there in La Puente... Shit's getting crazy out there.
> 
> Have you guys thought about moving it to another location/city? (Hint: Whittier :biggrin: )
> *


will they where thinking in december or just waiting till next year 
dont no where they may have it but once its offical ill post i new Threat on it.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 31 2009, 05:06 PM~14939625
> *will they where thinking in december or just waiting till next year
> dont no where they may have it but once its offical ill post i new Threat on it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Aug 31 2009, 05:06 PM~14939625
> *will they where thinking in december or just waiting till next year
> dont no where they may have it but once its offical ill post i new Threat on it.
> *


----------

